# Removing Cats



## DAMIT-MAN (Jun 2, 2005)

I own a 2000 Audi A6 4.2 i want to remove my catalytic converters is there anyway to trick the ECU so i would be able to pass emissions :screwy: ????


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

should be able to do what the 1.8T and 2.7T guys do, and run down to the parts store and get a set of anti foulers and head to a muffler shop...have them cut them out, then sell them for about 80 ea and then install and test your anti-foulers to figure out how many or what setup works, if all else fails, you can give 034 motorsports a call they have the j-tube version that will be long enough to pass and make the light go out... and there is programming on the market as well---


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Why do you want to remove your cats? You don't own an old and beat up Honda.


----------

